# New TroutSupport Lure!



## ctsa (Sep 21, 2015)

If you all haven't checked out or ordered Tobin's masterpiece go to his website and do so now.

I had the chance to try it out and the action, cast distance, and no grass makes this a must. The trout and reds went ballistic on them! They'll be a staple in my tackle box from here on out.

Terrific work Tobin! 7yrs of design and hard work (well, getting to test your own lure means a lot of time on the water so I don't feel that bad for you) for an unbelievable product.


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*Got Mine in the mail Yesterday*

Will be trying them out in Port Mansfield this weekend !


----------



## hanson696 (May 23, 2011)

What jig or hook did you use. I was hoping he was selling them on his site.


----------



## RED_FISH_BAKER (Oct 23, 2013)

What's the name of the site??


----------



## HookInFinger (Dec 15, 2011)

https://troutsupport.com/product/trout-support-lure/


----------



## compuag (May 23, 2009)

hanson696 said:


> What jig or hook did you use. I was hoping he was selling them on his site.


What he said.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texasfisherman (Mar 9, 2007)

Check out his video on youtube.
He details what size hook and how to shape it to make it weedless and how to weight it if you want.
Great video. Thanks, Tobin!
I'll be manana.


----------



## hanson696 (May 23, 2011)

texasfisherman said:


> Check out his video on youtube.
> He details what size hook and how to shape it to make it weedless and how to weight it if you want.
> Great video. Thanks, Tobin!
> I'll be manana.


Awesome...thank you


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Thank you CTSA!!!! Way to go on the fish brotha!!! 

William Craig just pm'd me this morning and stated he liked the Owner 5132 Twistlock 4/0 the best, and said he didn't have to shape that hook. 

Any input on hooks ya'll are using is well taken, I'd like to eventually supply one with it.


----------



## cervena reba (Jan 11, 2006)

*LUres*

Do those lures come with eyes that never blink? just sayin.....


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

They do have little flat eye-spots on them. There is a you tube clip on how to put 'corky like' eyes on them. I personally like eye on lures.. but the fish havnt seemed to care. They know which direction a lure is moving and eat the forward end.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I've gotten some other really great testinonials coming in lately as well; everything from personal best trout to 32 inch reds.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

They work, Fo Sho!!


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

I just got my first batch last weekend. Didn't get to fish much at all, but I love the action and they were completely weedless. I often fish the perpetually weedy Estes Flats area in Rockport and I can tell this will be a huge advantage.


----------



## Txredfish (Oct 27, 2010)

Anyplace in Rockport to buy them?


----------



## Deer30 (Feb 25, 2014)

Txredfish said:


> Anyplace in Rockport to buy them?


No. Just on his website for now. These are my go to soft bait

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

I'm waiting on pink.


----------



## Deer30 (Feb 25, 2014)

Drundel said:


> I'm waiting on pink.


Same here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishing For Tips (May 25, 2006)

Just ordered a couple packs to try out next weekend. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## compuag (May 23, 2009)

I did catch fish with these but did have some frustration with the amount of fish I missed. I presume this is due to the nature of the bait being extremely weedless. Just curious if anyone else had experienced this? Am I fishing it wrong? Could dinks be hitting it?

The action on these are incredible. Can't wait to take it back out and try again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deer30 (Feb 25, 2014)

compuag said:


> I did catch fish with these but did have some frustration with the amount of fish I missed. I presume this is due to the nature of the bait being extremely weedless. Just curious if anyone else had experienced this? Am I fishing it wrong? Could dinks be hitting it?
> 
> The action on these are incredible. Can't wait to take it back out and try again.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had this problem too, I first noticed that the hook had to much bend or it was bedded in the lure to much. Once I corrected that I found that the smaller(dink) trout seemed to have trouble getting a good bite on it. I was ok with that!! I believe once you get the hook issue situation complete then you can really start digging in to those fish. I thinks it's a dink repel bait....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Is pink on website yet??


----------



## Deer30 (Feb 25, 2014)

Mojo281 said:


> Is pink on website yet??


No not yet tobin is still working out a few issues

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HookInFinger (Dec 15, 2011)

compuag said:


> I did catch fish with these but did have some frustration with the amount of fish I missed. I presume this is due to the nature of the bait being extremely weedless. Just curious if anyone else had experienced this? Am I fishing it wrong? Could dinks be hitting it?
> 
> The action on these are incredible. Can't wait to take it back out and try again.


What kind of fish are you missing? I've had no issue with trout. Hook about one out of twenty skipjack that hit it, which is just fine with me.


----------



## Fishing For Tips (May 25, 2006)

Fishing For Tips said:


> Just ordered a couple packs to try out next weekend. Thanks for the tip!


... And just picked them up from the mailbox. 1 day turnaround is not bad at all. Thanks again, looking forward to trying them out next weekend.


----------



## U catchin em? (Nov 22, 2016)

Well **** guess yall sold it ill place my order now.


----------



## compuag (May 23, 2009)

HookInFinger said:


> What kind of fish are you missing? I've had no issue with trout. Hook about one out of twenty skipjack that hit it, which is just fine with me.


Don't know, I missed them. 

I'm guessing trout.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Could be anything though.. since you didn't see them. My hook up ratio with this bait is over 90% on trout, close to a 100% on reds ( no bait is perfect though, especially weedless). People miss fish on topwaters and twitch baits all the time.


----------



## compuag (May 23, 2009)

After taking to Tobin, it sounds like I might have had the hook set a little too aggressively on the weedless side. I guess I'll have to go back out and try again!

Thanks again for the assistance!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

I want to throw in here, for those who haven't tried the lure yet. I've fished with it a number of times now. The first time I fished it, I missed fish, but since then I haven't had any problems.

1. I was fishing with a Waterloo HP Lite that I had little experience with. It's called a medium-light, but that rod has a pretty light tip. I was setting the hook, but I've since found that with that rod, I have to be conscious of bringing the rod up (not to the side) and make a real effort to follow through more with my hook sets. I think that light tip was just absorbing too much of my hook sets.

2. Even though I missed some fish that first trip, I was casting up several feet into the grass and getting bit by reds that were right at the edge. With other lures, even weedless spoons, I know that I wouldn't have gotten a lot of those fish to bite. Gimme the hits, and I'll take my chances on being able to get the hook set.

3. Some of the problem may have been the way I had rigged the bait and/or the particular keeper hook I was using. I've been doing a LOT of experimenting with other hooks, and rigging techniques, but I'm not saying more than that until I'm confident I know something. The main point here is that after using it more, I'm convinced that I don't have to rig it absolutely perfectly to get fish hooked. I'm just looking for the optimal way (for me) to fish it.

4. This lure seriously casts better than anything I've ever thrown. I know that's a big statement, but I'm that confident. It has amazing carry into the wind, and with the wind? Amazing. It happens to be really well matched to that HP Lite and light braid, for casting. The goal rarely to cast as far as I possibly can, but it allows me to get all the distance I need without flailing, so I can really zero in on accuracy more. 

One trip I was in open water in a back lake, and the bottom was solid grass. There were redfish cruising, but there was absolutely no break in the grass anywhere. The bait slid through the grass, and I was able to pick up fish without effort, where I would usually lose lots of fishing time trying to free a bait. I know other baits can be rigged weedlessly. This bait is just a really good combination of castability, buoyancy, and action.

I've never met Tobin, and have no ties to his business. I just don't want people thinking that this thing is hard to fish, or hard to rig right. I've done pretty well with them. It's already part of my regular rotation in shallow water, which is where I usually spend my time.


----------

